# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  شيك حارس تشيلسي افضل لاعب في التشيك للمرة السادسة

## mohamed73

قال الاتحاد التشيكي لكرة القدم ان بيتر شيك حارس مرمى تشيلسي اللندني  فاز بلقب افضل لاعب في العام في بلاده للمرة السادسة وهو رقم قياسي لم  يسبقه اليه احد. وخلال التصويت على الجائزة حصل شيك على 644 صوتا ليتفوق على تيودور  جيبرسيلاسي مدافع فيردر بريمن الالماني الذي حصل على 234 صوتا وعلى لاعب  وسط هامبورج بيتر يراتسيك الذي حصل على 165 صوتا. وشارك شيك في 98 مباراة دولية مع منتخب بلاده وتفوق على مواطنه ايفو  فيكتور حارس منتخب تشيكوسلوفاكيا السابقة الذي فاز باللقب خمس مرات ما بين  1968 و1976.      وحصل بافيل فربا مدرب فيكتوريا بلزن على جائزة افضل مدرب خلال العام للمرة الثالثة على التوالي

----------

